
The Triumph of New-Age Medicine - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/07/the-triumph-of-new-age-medicine/308554/?single_page=true
======
tokenadult
"JUN 7 2011"

A follow-up article on the article submitted here[1] was submitted to HN 716
days ago (without receiving comments).[2] The article here was submitted once
before, 910 days ago,[3] without any comments.

[1] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2011/06/15/why-
the...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2011/06/15/why-the-
atlantics-article-on-new-age-medicine-is-wrong/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3478984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3478984)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2741599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2741599)

